# TUF Final Results *spoiler*



## Andrew Green (Jun 24, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fight                        #1 - Light Heavyweight Bout
                      Mike Nickels (205 lbs) vs. Wes Combs (205 lbs)*
                      Nickels via rear naked choke submission in the first round.*[/FONT]
                     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fight                        #2 - Light Heavyweight BoutMatt Hamill (205 lbs) vs. Jesse Forbes (204 lbs)                        
*Hamill via TKO in the first round.*[/FONT]
                     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fight                        #3 - Middleweight Bout
                      Solomon Hutcherson (185.5 lbs) vs. Luigi Fioravanti (186.5                        lbs)*
                      Fioravanti via KO in the first round*[/FONT]
                     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fight                        #4 - Middleweight Bout
                      Kalib Starnes (186 lbs) vs. Danny Abbadi (184 lbs)*
                      Starnes via rear naked choke submission in the first round.*[/FONT]
                     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fight                        #5 - Middleweight Bout
                      Rory Singer (185 lbs) vs. Ross Pointon (184 lbs)*
                      Singer via triangle choke submission in the first round.*[/FONT]
                     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fight                        #6 - Light Heavyweight Bout
                      Keith Jardine (205 lbs) vs. Wilson Gouveia (204 lbs)[/FONT]*
                      [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jardine                        via unanimous decision after 3 rounds.[/FONT]*
                     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fight                        #7 - TUF 3 Middleweight Final
                      Kendall Groves (184.5 lbs) vs. Ed Herman (186 lbs)
*Groves via unanimous decision after 3 rounds. *                        Groves is the TUF 3 Middleweight champion! Dana White awarded                        both fighters the 6-figure contract.[/FONT]
                     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]UFC                        Hall of Fame Presentation
*Randy "The Natural" Couture is inducted                        into the UFC Hall of Fame. *Couture joins Royce                        Gracie, Ken Shamrock, and Dan Severn in the UFC Hall of                        Fame.[/FONT]
                     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fight                        #8 - TUF 3 Light Heavyweight Final
                      Josh Haynes (205 lbs) vs. Mike Bisping (205 lbs)
*Bisping via referee stoppage (strikes) in the second                        round. *Bisping is the TUF 3 Light Heavyweight champion!                        [/FONT]
                     [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fight                        #9 - Lightweight Bout
                      Sam                        Stout (155 lbs) vs. Kenny                        Florian (155 lbs)*
                      Floridan via rear naked choke submission in the first round.*[/FONT]


----------

